# Swedish sub travels up Mississippi River into Canada



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

All this talk about Swedish military juggernaut I thought you all should hear about this, its amazing!!!!!

Swedish sub "HMS Gotland" enters the Mississippi River from the Gulf of Mexico and travels over 3900 miles north up the Mississippi River and Red River into Winnipeg Canada and surfaces in the middle of Winnipeg (in the Red River).

Surprised on lookers cheered and threw flowers to the Swedish sailors.

USA and Canadian governments and militarizes are enraged and embarrassed.

Swedish government and military laugh at the Canadian and USA incompetence.

Apparently the first information to be gained by USA and Canadian military is that the sub went up the Red Mississippi River submerged during day light hours and surfaced during night. The HMS Gotland was hidden electronically by a Swedish SAAB 340B which was using "Swedish stealth technology" and long range fuel tanks. The SAAB 340B was escorted by a squadron of Swedish Gripen also using "Swedish stealth technology" and long range fuel tanks.

I have attached a few pics of the HMS Gotland (as well as the people cheering) on the Red River in Winnipeg. I even went down to the docks to see it for myself!!!!

Go Sweden GO Sweden GO Sweden GO !!!!!!! Sweden Rocks!!!! Sweden Rules!! The entire world should fear Sweden!!! USA look out Sweden is the new Super Power!!!


----------



## Smokey (May 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

SWEDEN !!! SWEDEN !!! SWEDEN !!! SWEDEN !!! SWEDEN !!! ABBA !!! ABBA !!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2006)

Was this origionally published on April 1st?


----------



## ozumn (May 11, 2006)

Olympic gold medal in hockey baaahhahaha you bet we rule


----------



## Hunter368 (May 11, 2006)

ozumn said:


> Olympic gold medal in hockey baaahhahaha you bet we rule



Do you really want to compare men's hockey records in the Olympics? Tell me you don't want to do that? Tell me you didn't say that?

GOLD
SILVER
BRONZE

1920
Canada - Gold
United States - Silver
Czechoslovakia - Bronze

1924
Canada - Gold
United States - Silver
Great Britain - Bronze

1928
Canada - Gold
Sweden - Silver
Switzerland - Bronze

1932
Canada - Gold
United States - Silver
Germany - Bronze

1936
Great Britain - Gold
Canada - Silver
United States - Bronze 

1948
Canada - Gold
Czechoslovakia - Silver
Switzerland - Bronze

1952
Canada - Gold
United States - Silver
Sweden - Bronze

1956
Soviet Union - Gold
United States - Silver
Canada - Bronze 

1960
United States - Gold
Canada - Silver
Soviet Union - Bronze 

1964
Soviet Union - Gold
Sweden - Silver
Czechoslovakia - Bronze

1968
Soviet Union - Gold
Czechoslovakia - Silver
Canada - Bronze

1972
Soviet Union - Gold
United States - Silver
Czechoslovakia - Bronze

1976
Soviet Union - Gold
Czechoslovakia - Silver
West Germany - Bronze

1980
United States - Gold
Soviet Union - Silver
Sweden - Bronze 

1984
Soviet Union - Gold
Czechoslovakia - Silver
Sweden - Bronze

1988
Soviet Union - Gold
Finland - Silver
Sweden - Bronze

1992
Unified Team - Gold
Canada - Silver
Czechoslovakia - Bronze

1994
Sweden - Gold 
Canada - Silver
Finland - Bronze

1998
Czech Republic - Gold
Russia - Silver
Finland - Bronze

2002
Canada - Gold
United States - Silver
Russia - Bronze

2006
Sweden - Gold
Finland - Silver
Czech Republic - Bronze


Here it is broken down for you, Canada and Sweden (since 1920):

Canada 
Gold - 7
Silver - 4
Bronze - 2
Total = 13 medals

Sweden
Gold - 2
Silver - 2
Bronze - 4
Total = 8 medals

Not even close there my Swedish friend. Canada 7 gold medals, Sweden 2 gold medals. Enough said on the subject of Hockey I think. lol


----------



## ozumn (May 11, 2006)

yeah ok so you have more medals then we cant have won this olympics geez give up, you are no fun. and who the hell did say any thing about comparing medals haha.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2006)

> yeah ok so you have more medals then we cant have won this olympics geez give up, you are no fun.


Give what up??? That he's proud of his countries achievements in international hockey competition???


> and who the hell did say any thing about comparing medals


He did, to prove that his countries hockey team is waaaaaaaaaay better than urs, and he proved a point and slammed ur *** with the burden of proof......



> haha.


Laughing at ur own penis size is not something we condone here, and continuation of said small penis mocking will result in offical warnings....


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

hunter368 said:


> 1936
> Great Britain - Gold
> Canada - Silver
> United States - Bronze



What is going on there, since when could we ice skate (or play ice hockey)


----------



## Aggie08 (May 12, 2006)

Haha gnomey i saw that too, things must have been much different back then...

Is that Swedish sub story real? That's pretty cool, doesnt say much for the US though.


----------



## Smokey (May 12, 2006)

Bit off topic with the hockey, so did this sub story really happen?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Jesus H Christ u guys are gullible........

No, it is not real.......


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

Of course not. Remember the story of the canoe and bow, Les?  Hmmm... I might have a better ending to this story. hehe


----------



## ozumn (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ozumn (May 12, 2006)

GOLD SILVER BRONZE TOTAL 
Sweden: 185 186 217 588 
Canada: 93 123 145 361 


total olympic medals.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Jesus H Christ u guys are gullible........
> 
> No, it is not real.......




lol, As Les is saying here, I was just having some good light hearted fun with our proud Swedish friend, ozumn. Something we can all laugh at it.

Glad you can take a joke ozumn!!!

Cheers!


----------



## ozumn (May 12, 2006)

i thought that sub story was hella fun.


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

A while back we were discussing fishing with a bow and arrow. Then this came out:


> "US Sailor takes out Oscar Class sub with bow and arrow"
> Seaman First Class Van Gilder made history today by capturing a Soviet Oscar class submarine armed with only a Carp Shooting Bow and Arrow while using the newest Navy weapon, a Hunter Canoe manufactured by the company Old Town.
> 
> "Using the carbide tipped, depleted uranium arrowhead, I was able to pierce the hull.", said the seaman. "The hardest part was pulling it in" he continued.



hehe I could just paraphrase the Oscar class and make it the Swedish sub.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 12, 2006)

evangilder said:


> A while back we were discussing fishing with a bow and arrow. Then this came out:
> 
> 
> hehe I could just paraphrase the Oscar class and make it the Swedish sub.



Good one, for it to fit in Canada theme plus a recent subject here, here is another slant on the story.

Canadian seal hunter captures Swedish sub as it breaks through the ice. Canadian seal hunter beats Swedish Captain over the head with club and captures whole crew and sub.

Swedish Captain later dies in Canadian hospital from head wounds!! 

lol


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

hehe, would the hunters also take his skin?


----------



## Hunter368 (May 12, 2006)

In the cold of the north, you can't waste anything. Make swedish meatballs out of him!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Speaking of bows, u should see the new bow I got for myself Eric..... PSE Dakota..... Shoots over 300fps..... Gotta love those carbon fiber arrows....


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

Oh YEAH, Dan. Nice! You gonna post a pic of it?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Sometime soon I guess, but its not that big o deal.... I could takes pics of many weaps around here, but shhhhh.........


----------



## ozumn (May 12, 2006)

Bacon..........btw i just saw this program called combat missions looked kinda fun, wish they could do something like that here(sweden) or do it so countries fight would be fun.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Huh??? This pidgin English is killing me.....


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Sometime soon I guess, but its not that big o deal.... I could takes pics of many weaps around here, but shhhhh.........



Gotcha. No problemo.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 15, 2006)

Haha, i get it. Damn swedes...



not really, you guys built a car faster than the mclaren and you have to respect that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2006)

And what car would this be...the Koenigsegg? Thats slow...Bugatti Veyrons what ya want....


----------



## Aggie08 (May 15, 2006)

Yes, the Koenisgsegg. The Veyron has a claimed top speed of 242 i think? but hasn't been brought to that speed as of yet. I'd rather take a Bugatti as well. I hear the gearing is so tall on the Koen that you can hardly feel it accelerate past second gear. With the Veyron there's no way you can't feel 16 cylinders and four turbochargers.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jun 5, 2006)

When the French get a hold of this story, they will quickly surrender to Sweden.


----------



## nic_tester (Dec 3, 2007)

Smokey said:


> Bit off topic with the hockey, so did this sub story really happen?



Well, something like it anyway, a few years ago the americans leased a swedish sub (and crew) to practice anti-sub tactics for carrier-fleets. But it didnt make it to canada 

Swedish Submarine HMS Gotland Arrives in San Diego


----------

